# Need to make a decision about my mon's dog



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

*Need to make a decision about my Mom's dog*

It always helps me to talk things out with dog lovers so please offer me any advise or help you can.
I posted on another thread my 84 yr old mom has fallen again and this time has fractured her hip and had surgery yesterday. Her recovery time will be at least 6 to 8 weeks, maybe longer, and the last portion will be in a Rehab facility.
My Neice and her daughter drove up day before yesterday to see about her and take care of her little dog (she is a rescued MinPin but looks more like a Manchester Chihuahua). She was told Bitsey was 7 yrs old and had been abused and neglected. The Vet however estimates her age closer to 12 yrs old and said at some point she had heart worms which left her with a lung condition that limits her capacity to be active. She takes medication with hydrorcodone to ease her labored breathing and occasionally has to be put on Prednisone if her symptoms accelerate.
My Brother is taking care of my mom and went over 3 times a day with her last fall 6 weeks ago. He will not take her to his home as he has 2 cats and is not a dog lover. This distressed me but there was nothing I could do about it as he was doing the best he could with juggeling her care and her dog too.
My Neices daughter (both are nurses) had a plan to bring Bitsey back to Ohio and the daughter was going to take care of Bitsey. However . . . . after seeing how comprimised she is and that she is not house trained, cannot walk more than 10 steps without laboring to breathe, has poor vision and only part of her teeth, she is in shock mode and is thinking she will not even survive the 12 hr car trip here. Bitsey will pee and poop outside but will also go inside as well. This is probably due in part that my mom could not take her out as often as she needed to go.
We only have 2 days to figure this out as they will be heading back here to Ohio on Thursday. I am VERY burdened as I promiced my Mom if anything ever happened to her I would make sure her Bitsey was taken care of!!!!
What in the world am I gonna do??? I mowed the lawn today and was praying ALL the while for an answer to this problem.
I haven't even approached Freddy with this as he thinks my Neice is bringing her back to keep her until Mom gets better.
The only thing I can come up with is to take her here which means I will have to get her back to Ga also if my mom makes a full recovery. I will be able to take her out more often and have thought about putting a diaper on her while in the house. 
Freddy LOVES our poos and will not like the idea of an elderly dog being here as they get thrown off if their routine is changed. When we had company for 3 weeks they did fine, but Carley had 3 nights of diarrhea when they left. They are also very close and when we sat for another dog for a week they both stayed on the back of our couch to stay away from him.
I am also concerned this change will upset her dog as well and she may not do well. She does know me as I have been around her before and think she will remember me, but has not been around my poos.
Bitsey is not very active . . . she basically eats and then sleeps most of the
time. So how would I keep my poos from being interested in her and basically pestering and upsetting her? I really need some advise and help as time is short and I have only mentioned a few of the hundred questions going thru my mind.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Nanci,
Has poor Bitsey seen a vet to rule out any illnesses? I am sure the vet would be able to tell you wether or not she could endure or should endure the trip. a diaper is not a bad idea if she is incontinent. they do even make them for dogs now. 
how old is Bitsey, what kind of Dog is she? does your mum have any friends who would be willing to watch her for a spell untill you know if your mum will be well enough to care for her again? 
the idea of her not being able to endure the trip says to me that she is in an awful state. is there anything to make you think that she doesnt have long left?

I would really suggest talking to her vet, getting her an all over check up and asking if the vet thinks she could make the 12 hour trip.

Sending you a big hug.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree that you need to start with the vet and goo from there. Your poor mom and poor you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Mo . . . she has been to the Vet MANY times and she is well known there. Her illness is that her lungs are damaged and her endurance is limited due to that. She is a rescue and estimated to be 12 yrs old. My Neice did call and talk to the Vet . . . . who told her some history about Bitsey . . . . and also mentioned since she was a rescue she is contracted (??) that if anything happens to my Mom she is supposed to be returned to the shelter to be turned over to a foster home. This scared my Neice and she said Thank you very much and did not mention she was possibly taking her out of the state.
Lord have mercy!!!! Soooo we could get a copy of her medical records I'm sure by just saying she was going to a family member until my Mom recovers . . . . which technically is the truth. This is the Vet that Sami and Carley went to in Ga and were spayed and neutered by and were groomed by as well. I know them all very well and they are wonderful people and have taken very good care of Bitsey considering her problems. 
So, No she did not ask if she thought she could survive a 12 hr trip (twice maybe) cause that would blow the whistle that she was being taken out of the state. My Mom would STROKE and bend HELL if she thought Bitsey was going to another foster home as she was abused in one before and my Mom cannot get past that fact. Mo, I have a picture of Bitsey being snuck into her hospital room on another thread so you can see her face there.
I can't answer if she is strong enough for the trip or not . . . I know she has problems but don't honestly think she would be unable to survive the trip. She seems like a happy little dog . . . and does not have any life threatning illness, she is just old and her breathing is compromised from having heart worms in the past (she is clear of that now) but it damaged her lungs. If she is at rest in a fairly calm environmet she is fine, walks to her bowl for a drink and will even love on me a little with licks and tail wags and a little playful bark. She is by no means as active as mine are and sleeps most of the time.
My Mom does not have any friends other than other elderly ppl that would not be able to care for her. I have two daughters there and neither of them wants or says are not able to take her. So No I do not know of anyone else there that would take her. One of my daughters has 3 children and cares for 3 other children in her home and has a little dog. So I could not see Bitsey around SIX children every week day. My other daughter has 4 children and a very large Lab that is an inside dog and she works 2 jobs so in all fairness that is not a good situation for Bitsey either. Any suggestions??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw the picture of her being snuck into the hospital!!! how cute is she!!!!
she looks rather bright in the picture. if she is going to be with people who can take her for breaks and give her water. then I think the trip would be ok. as long as she isnt afraid of the car...which I am guessing she isnt since she got to the hospital. I would keep her with family. and keep her in the family until she can go back to your mom who clearly loves her like no other.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

And also my Brother's answer to all of this is to have Bitsey "Put down" as he doesn't think my Mom will be able to return to her home and live independently. He is not a cruel person . . . he is a man that thinks in Black and White with no Gray involved and thinks this is the best answer. I on the other hand think my Mom is a strong bird and will return home and would DIE if she knew Bitsey was put to sleep because she could not care for her while she was away. So if she is left there in his care I'm afraid he will have her put to sleep. And I will have broken my promice to take care of her.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Mo . . . . my Neice is very good with dogs and would take good care of her on the trip . . she likes to ride in the car around town with my Mom, but she has never been on a journey this long. My neice cannot take her because she is a writer for a trucking magazine and goes on long trips with her husband so she can have trucking stories to write and is contracted to be on the road 2 weeks at a time each month. She also has 2 large dogs that are grumpy and would not tolerate a little elderly female. It seems like even with a large family I cannot find anybody that has the abiity to take Bitsey.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Nanci, I am so sorry, it is really looking like you are going to end up taking on little Bitsy.
I worry that you would have so much guilt if you didn't and something happened to her. 
I wish there is something that I could do to help!!
are there any local long term doggy care places, like an in home place that isnt too much of a kennel?
I dont know.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It definitely sounds like you are the only person who can take Bitsey on, but what a commitment and potential disruption to your life, Freddy and your poos lives too. I would be nervous taking Bitsey on a 12 hour trip too with the potential impact the stress could have on her heart and lungs. Ideally you need a foster home with no other animals where the fosterers have time to care for an old dog in poor health who is not house trained and although you seem like the most obvious person, I am just not convinced this is the right thing for any of you. You have to think of your poos too. What an impossible situation. Poor Bitsey.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I agree with Ruth and I think, deep down, you may already know that you are this little dogs only option if you want to carry out your mom's wishes. Although I understand that this is a huge burden for you, Freddy and your poos. At least with you Bitsey will have her needs met, and you understand her medical conditions too. It will be a big disruption to your life though and your poos will fret, but hopefully they will sense that Bitsey is old and will not bother them too much. If she is with you for several weeks they will also adjust and get used to her. 

As for the road trips - does Bitsey travel well? If she's a good traveller I would say, with your mom's consent, go for it. Hopefully she will sleep through much of the journey. Are you able to discuss this with your mom or is she still too poorly following her surgery?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Would you be able to talk with your mum about this?
Assuming you decide to take Bitsey on, there is a risk, hopefully only a small risk, that the upheaval, journey, living with two poos, missing your mum may all be too much for the little dog and she will die. If this happens and your mum has not been involved in the decision making it would be very hard on her/you.
This is so tough on you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Marzi . . . that is a very good thought . . . we have talked about it in the past . . but that was when I lived there near her. Unfortunately, she is very sedated right now and my Neice says her thoughts are scattered and she said today that she stepped on Bitsey accidently . . . I still may try that but I doubt she would remember later as when things like this happen she later says she doesn't remember much when she is sedated and has a problem separating actual events from thoughts she has when medicated. I would feel just awful if something happened to Bitsey from the traveling and changes, but the poor dog had to stay by herself in Moms little house for 21 days during her last rehab with my brother going over to feed and let her out. I think thats an awful life for her. Yes, its a very difficult decision and I'm praying I will make the right one, whatever that is.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thought it would be nice to put a face to all the talk. Heres a recent picture of my Mom with my Neice.







Thank you all so much for your thoughts and more are welcome!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can see the family resemblance! Have you made any headway in you decision?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am on hold now as my Mom took a bad turn during the night with her heart going into an AFib (very fast, irregular rate) and they moved her to the Intensive Care Unit. My Brother and Neice are on their way to the Hospital to get some more information to see where we go from here.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Nanci,
Thoughts and prayers going out to you. big hugs, and kisses from Lady and Cricket. 
Please give us an update when you find something out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, your mom, and your family. Lexi and Beemer and I will be keeping you in our hearts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope your mum is okay. Was she compromised by her AF?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Big hug and many prayers for your mum and you and your whole family.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my prayers go out to you and your family and hope and pray that all goes well.

one question ,,is her dog in any pain now.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lumpy . . . it's difficult to tell if she is in pain . . I don't think so, just compromized with her lungs being damaged, very little vision and unable to walk very far.
My Mom will be in ICU maybe thru tomorrow . . . as it turns out being on the phone off and on all day with family members . . . my sister-in-law mentioned she was changed from Dilaudid last night and is now on Hydrocodone. I immediatly said "Nooooo . . . she is allergic to Codeine!!" So as it turns out . . she was the victim of a medication error. She had the Hydrocodone at 10:30 and went into Afib at 11:00. She was sweating profusely and somehow managed to call a friend pre-programmed into her phone. (I have no idea why she didn't push the button for the nurse? Maybe couldn't find it?) The friend called my brother who called the Nurses station at the Hospital. They immediatly moved her to ICU due to the irregular heartrate. Sooooo if she had not called outside the Hospital for help she may not have survived. The regular floor did not have a heart monitor on her and she may not have been checked on until the morning which would have been to late.
Needless to say I am mortified that her allergies were not checked before this medication was given?? Turns out it was not listed! She has been in the same Hospital 4 other times so I'm sure it was an error that this was not on her chart. Anyway . . she has been struggling today with hullicinations, shakes, BP variations and nausea. So this error will set her back a bit I'm sure as she cannot have PT while in ICU.
My neice is leaving in the morning and I have yet to talk with her, but she and my Brother have talked and she txt me that they would not be bringing Bitsey with them. They both agreed she would be to stressed by the long trip and new environment. So my Brother will let her out in the morning and feed her, my daughter will go by at 1:00 to let her out (with all the kids in tow) and my Son-in-law will go by after work at 5:30 to take her out again and feed her. Thats my understanding so far. Not a great plan, but will have to do for now. I will be going to Ga in a few weeks and will be there for maybe 2 weeks, so I can care for her then, and my Mom too. Got a few more grey hairs now for sure.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for updating us, when you must just be so stressed. Here's hoping that now she will be on the right med your mum will make a hood recovery.
Go and hug Freddy, Sami and Carley - you must need some loving.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just talked at length with my Neice and the plans have changed. She said Bitsey has perked up in the past 24 hrs since they have been medicating her properly and feeding and walking her for a pee. So now they have scrambeled around and gotten her medical records, gotten all her meds refilled, and they are bringing her to Ohio. My Sister is going to take her for a few days and see if she will coexist ok with her Shizu. Her husband is retired and can watch them closely. IF this does not work out I will take Bitsey and keep her here. Or possibly we can trade off to give us each a break, we will see how she does. I feel like this is the best answer for her as my mom has had a setback and will not be home for at least 8 weeks. The climate here is very mild and I think she will be fine. Thank you all so much for allowing all my rants and relieving some anxiety!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

So glad you've found at least a temporary solution to the Bitsey problem. It must be awful to know your mom is so poorly and be so far away. My dad took a bad turn last night following a routine procedure. It was all very scarey for a short while and I so wished I could have been there. My dad will be fine thank goodness. I do wish your mom a speedy recovery from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry your mum is the victim of a drug error. It is very embarassing indeed when something like this happens in the profession. If they didn't have a full chart, they should have obtained the medical history again. Totally preventable. Hopefully it was caught on time and will have no lasting effect. Your poor mum. The plan for Bitsey sounds good, I am glad!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck with it all Nanci, the sharing idea sounds like a good compromise. Good job you have a close family xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Your poor mum - hope she has a good day today and is soon on the full road to recovery 

Glad you have a plan with Bitsey - mine tend to not really bother with older dogs who want to be left alone so hopefully things will settle down nicely.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear what you are all going through Nanci, it all sounds very stressful. 

Dog diapers do work and my sister managed to train a rescue Basset to use a pee pad inside, hopefully something will work out with Bitsey. In the meantime I hope your mum is comfortable and well looked after.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much again for your comments and support. Bitsey is on her way to Ohio now and we are hoping for a good outcome. 
My Daughter visited my Mom last night and called me crying and very upset. I am a Nurse (as several others on this forum are) and it's hard to understand how something like a medication error like this can happen as it has been costly to my Mom. She is still hullucinating, shaking and pale, but her vital signs are good, my daughter has just not seen her in that bad of shape and it upset her terribly. She said she took her hand and said "Granny . . I'm so sorry you are unable to talk to me . . I know your brain wants to but your mouth just can't right now . . . I promice you I wish I could fix this and take you out of here right now" She said her eyes cleared for a moment and she said "I know honey" My Daughter broke down and put her head on her hand and just cried and cried . . . My Mom placed her hand on her head and stroked her hair!!! When she told me all that I broke down for the first time and we had a good cry together on the phone. It shows to me that she is in there somewhere, she is just so confused and still messed up with medication. My Daughter said the Physician came in while she was there and asked my Mom if she was in pain and she answered "Yes" and he asked if she wanted any pain medication and she said "NO". My Daughter told him "Do not give my Granny any more of that pain medication, My Granny is strong and does not want that crap cause it clouds her brain" (made me laugh at her words!!) We worry, we cry, we laugh, and we love!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Have only just caught up with this thread what a time you have all had. It must have been heartbreaking to hear your daughter relay the news of her visit. Hopefully, her next visit will bring more positive news. Hoping Bitsey copes well with the journey, and she settles better than you could hope. Love and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What happened to your mom was really incomprehensible in this age of electronic medical records. But what incredible news that she was cogent enough to comfort your daughter and stand up for herself to the doctor. I'm not sure it will help but maybe a medical allergy bracelet for your mom to wear all the time will keep it from happening in the future. My niece has one for her peanut allergy and she wears it all of the time. Hugs to you Nanci and keeping your family in our thoughts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

here in Canada, if you have an allergy to Codene ( my mother in law does) they put a special bracelet on you as soon as you enter the hospital, bright red so that they have to look at it before giving you any medication. 

I have a medic alert bracelet for my Asthma, nut allergy and penicillin allergy, but when admitted they have never ever looked at it. VERY UNFORTUNATE


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a picture of Bitsey loaded into the car and ready for her long trip to Ohio. She has her little bed and a blanket and has a dose of medication in her to calm her a bit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Travel well little one. 
She is probably enjoying all of these new experiences.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Safe travels Bitsey. She is such a little cutie, hopefully your mum will be able to talk to her on the phone very soon to reassure here that all will be ok.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my god nanci, I have allergy to codeine and around here every time i go to the hosp.they ask me the same question you have an allergy to codeine.it is on all my records,she must have been terrified,that was awful,thank god she is ok now .and the dog seems to be doing fine now good luck and God bless


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got a txt that Bitsey did brilliant on her long journey! She went potty at every stop and laid in her car seat quietly the entire trip! The minute she met my sisters male Shizu (he can be VERY hyper) my neice said she PUT HIM IN HIS PLACE and they then ran around playing. I don't think I have EVER seen that dog run!!! So everything seems good for now and thank God she had a very safe journey. Praise the Lord . . . now my Mom will have a great incentive to get better in Rehab so she can have her doggie back!!
Thank you all again, this has been a very tough few days and as always I find so much comfort here and great advise and love also. Now to get my Mom out of ICU and into Rehab!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wonderful news Nanci. These pets are amazing, aren't they?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news. Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nanci please keep us posted as to how your mum is doing, we are all thinking about her and wishing her and your family well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!
Keep us posted on your mom and Bitsy please!!!
so glad her trip went well!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that is all so wonderful nanci,and I'm so glad the puppy is doing so well. and your mom will be home soon,are you taking any action with the hosp. about there mistake that could have killed your mom, i would at least found out why some thing that in-portent slipped by and did so much damage.but i'm so glade every thing is working out for the best ,god bless you


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone . . . Lumpy . . . We have issued a request for an investigation but naturally the finger always points to the next person. We hate to cause a stink as she is still there. She was moved from ICU today to a regular room and is batteling hard to come out of the fog of medications. She is at least talking better and making sence most of the time. My Brother and his wife are searching for a Rehab for her now as they cannot find any openings near their home. They have expanded to a 20 mile radius so we are praying for a good place that is reputable as she will be slated for discharge in just a few days.
On a really good note my Sister says Bitsey is setteling in really well. She seems to have regained her playfulness with another doggie around. She will turn over and paw at Panda the Shizu to play with her. They both sleep on her blanket during the day and her breathing is better in our mild climate and with her medications given properly. My Sister is sooo pleased they like each other and she calls them "Peas n Carrotts" now. I'm going over tomorrow and will take some pictures of them together to post.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci, just know we are all thinking of your family. Glad things seem to be settling a bit. Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Discharge so soon is really good news.  So is the news about Peas and Carrots. Which one is which?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

nanci.oh i'm so glad that peas is doing so well.it was just last week i was afraid she might have to go down, you see my prayers do work,(and i guess a lot of others.)please keep the GOOD news coming OK your still in my prayers


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE PEAS AND CARROTS! TOO CUTE!! 
( reminds me of Forest Gump movie)
I hope you can find a good place for your mum, and I am so happy that Bitsy is thriving


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad that it worked out. I pray everything is good with your mom.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just catching up.....my goodness Nanci what a stressful time for you all. Glad Bitsey is doing well and prayers and healing that your Mum recovers well too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Praise the Lord!! My Mom got a VERY last minute bed in the Rehab facility she was in previously that is close to my Brothers house!!! Her room is not the best placement as it is straight across from the Physical Therapy department and she hears lots of noise but my Brother was so grateful to find her a bed he took the room with contingency of moving her if another became available. She was moved this past Tuesday and we have spent many hrs. on the phone getting her setteled in and content as possible. My daughter made a late night run to find her some pajamas, slippers and a robe . . . she also delivered her a small flat screen TV with remote. Thank God for wonderful daughters that are helping while I am a long distance away!! My other daughter took her some money to get her hair shampooed and styled (while in a wheelchair . . . this is a service they offer for $17). All of her income is now frozen as this had to be temporarily signed over to the Facility as her Medicare would not cover the cost due to technicality of two falls and need for Rehab less than 60 days apart. She fell on the 50th day from her last episode. So this has been a grueling battle of fighting Insurance companies and trying to find the best outcome for my Mom financially. Thanks to you all again . . . Bitsey is still doing quite well, her breathing has been a bit wheezy for 2 days so my Sister is taking her to the Vet on Monday. She called the Emergency Vet and they told her to give her a dose of Benadryl and also Lasix in case fluid was building up in her lungs. My Sister said she PEEDED a lot but not much improvement in her breathing. She is very content in her surroundings and my Mom now is aware she is here with us. My Brother showed her pictures of her playing and she was so very happy her doggie was being taken care of. Now hopefully she can concentrate on her rehabilitation with the goal of returning home and being independent. She also has the promice that my Sister and I will travel the 10 hrs. to bring her back to my Mom as soon as she is discharged . . .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great to hear Nanci. So sorry about all the finance issues though. Somehow healthcare and finance just don't sit well together. 

Hope Bitsey does well at the vets and your mum and her are reunited as soon as is possible.

Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous news that your mum is doing so well and is in the rehab near your brother and that your daughters are so fabulous and that Bitsey is playing! So much to be thankful for. 
Hope your mum goes from strength to strength and the insurance is sorted out.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab news - hope she is soon much better and the insurance worries all get resolved without too much more drama.

Hope little Bitsey gets on well at the vets and is soon doing better too.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that is wonderful news nanci, she is so lucky to have so many people to care for her,it was like me this past year if it wasn't for my wife taking care of me i would probable be .OK i won't go there .but i thank God every day for my wife .so i know just how she feels .thank God every thing is starting to go to the better ,OK


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> that is wonderful news nanci, she is so lucky to have so many people to care for her,it was like me this past year if it wasn't for my wife taking care of me i would probable be .OK i won't go there .but i thank God every day for my wife .so i know just how she feels .thank God every thing is starting to go to the better ,OK


You are always so kind Lumpy!! My Mom was the "Matriarch" of our family for so many years!! She hosted ALL the Thanksgving Dinners, Christmas Dinners, Never ever forgot anybodys Birthday, even as our family grew and grew, took care of my two daughters while I checked groceries at Winn Dixie and went to Nursing School 37 yrs ago, would literally give the shirt off of her back to a stranger if needed, was still taking a friend who is 88 to her Drs appts. because her friend was almost blind (a 84 yr old driving an 88 yr old . . right?) and always has a beautiful smile and words of encouragement even in the worst of situations! She does have a lot of family that loves her very much and will bypass their very busy lives to help her!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You are blessed in having such an amazing mother. I have the most amazing parents and I appreciate them everyday more. 

I know that all not families are so lucky. We must thank God or whoever you believe in for being so lucky. 

We are tremendously lucky, we really are. Glad your mum is better. Bless her


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

You are always so kind Lumpy!! My Mom was the "Matriarch" of our family for so many years!! She hosted ALL the Thanksgving Dinners, Christmas Dinners, Never ever forgot anybodys Birthday, even as our family grew and grew, took care of my two daughters while I checked groceries at Winn Dixie and went to Nursing School 37 yrs ago, would literally give the shirt off of her back to a stranger if needed, was still taking a friend who is 88 to her Drs appts. because her friend was almost blind (a 84 yr old driving an 88 yr old . . right?) and always has a beautiful smile and words of encouragement even in the worst of situations! She does have a lot of family that loves her very much and will bypass their very busy lives to help her! 


nanci.. That is how my wife is she holds the family to geather.we used to have all the dinners ,and all, but as of a few years ago it go to much for us both work wise and money wise.but she still knows every ones birthday, and remembers every thing about every one ,yes she is a remarkable women and she did well keeping me alive, and yes we still tell each other every day that we love you.and never go to bed mad ..please love every one for you never know what life will bring .God bless you sweety you a very great women


----------

